# Boycott Jim Carey Movies!



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Carrey is a pathetic Leftist Loon. He's pandering to the stupid among us. (Dimocrats)

He's not even funny.

Want funny? Try a Mel Brooks flick.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree he is a disgrace. He should go back and preach his political concerns in his own country CANADA!!! I will never watch another one of his movies


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Typical Hollywood liberal....never watched his crap and aint starting now....


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

He is from Canada, moved to America to start his career. Made famous by Americans. Made rich by Americans. Uses his voice and stirs agenda to dissuade people from American culture, liberties and rights guaranteed by the US Constitution. States his motive are innocent children. Instead of running his mouth, shouldn't he take some of his wealth and put his money where his mouth is? Give some of that American money back to the American children to make their lives betterlunch programs, educational facilities etc- . I am willing to go out on a limb and forecast that he and so many other of the Hollywood people trying to cause dissention will not give freely of their precious money to make America better. Hide and watch...


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

That Marxist crowd in La dont have a clue ,nor do they care what the Constitution says. Most of em in DC consistently ripping away our rights for the last 50 years especially...and have escalated their efforts in the last 4 years.


----------

